# Installation Problem.



## Maurice (Dec 27, 2008)

Well hello! I was very pleased that I finally finished downloading and burning my FreeBSD CD's, only to find out that it didn't work. Now, I was booting from the first CD-ROM, but instead of everything going swiftly, the boot process stops at "Starting BTX Boot Loader" (or something along those lines, can't remember what exactly). Anyway, it stops right before the boot loader version info. Then it just doesn't do anything. I only see the first lines of the boot loader. 

If anyone knows what this problem is, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zeta_immersion (Dec 27, 2008)

which release do you have? .. if you got 7, try getting 6.4 and see if you cna boot with that, i for one cannot install 7 for some reason, for 6.4 works just fine


----------



## Maurice (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I might have found the solution. Could it be that the boot loader won't start because there's another boot loader? In my case, that's GRUB because I already have ubuntu. If I uninstalled ubuntu, and so also uninstalling GRUB, would that solve my problem?


----------



## fonz (Dec 28, 2008)

Maurice said:
			
		

> Could it be that the boot loader won't start because there's another boot loader?



If you're booting from a CD-ROM, that seems quite unlikely to me.

Fonz


----------



## Maurice (Dec 28, 2008)

fonz said:
			
		

> If you're booting from a CD-ROM, that seems quite unlikely to me.
> 
> Fonz



Indeed, that's what I thought at first too. But the setup does start with a boot loader (BTX).


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 28, 2008)

DO you check MD5 before burn ISO file ?


----------



## Maurice (Dec 28, 2008)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> DO you check MD5 before burn ISO file ?



I gotta honestly say... no. I don't even know what MD5 is for.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 28, 2008)

You can use this link for understand MD5

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5


----------

